# Lion Head doe Due ...How Soon????



## CCWelch (Mar 28, 2011)

Help! I have a Lion Head doe that came to me 2 weeks ago as a rescue, I believe she is about 8 months to 1 year old. The people who owned he said they were pretty sure she is bred. She had been living constantly with her brother. 
When I received her she was all sweet and nice and when palpated I felt nothing, 2 days ago I still felt nothing. Today she is being a brat and nipping and I can palpate 3 kits about quarter size.
I am hoping someone can give me an idea of how soon she might be due. I have never had rabbits this small so I have no clue. The bigger bunnies this would be their behavior about a week out.


----------



## TRKHoppyHomesteadRabbitry (Mar 28, 2011)

Rabbits gestation period is 30 to 31 days. So if she is bred she'll start making her nest 2 or 3 days before she delivers. Some son't build their nest untill after the babies are born. You'll just have to wait and see.  Good luck!


----------



## CCWelch (Mar 28, 2011)

I know 30-31 days and about the nesting, I raise larger breed rabbits very successfully. The problem is this one was bred when I got her and those that had her did not know when she bred. She lost a litter due to freezing in December or January, they couldn't remember when. She is not in the best condition but that is changing with proper food and care. She and her brother were surviving on lettuce, kitchen scraps and cracked corn. Now she is getting good quality feed and hay and she is filling back out nicely and her fur is coming back nicely as well. Her brother was to far gone to save:cry1:at least he knew human kindness before we had to put him down.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 28, 2011)

I am going to move this to the Rabbitry area of the forum


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, you know she's over 2 weeks pregnant!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 29, 2011)

To be honest with you - every rabbit is so individual. I can't palpate well so I can't tell you as far as the sizes of the babies go...all I can say is probably within the next 2 weeks?

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## CCWelch (Mar 29, 2011)

I have already given her a nesting area and material, problem is she prefers to soil it. Yesterday she was acting like she was trying to nest but today she had a big mess again. I am hoping she kindles soon, she is becoming a huge grouch, She is gonna be a protective momma.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 31, 2011)

I would give it at least 30 to 35 days to see if she is going to have any babies. Sweetie and Prince bred once and I thought that Sweetie was pregnant, I gave it 35 days to see if she was going to have them but she didn't so I knew that she wasn't pregnant. I would have kept one of the babies if she did have them. But now she is fixed so I don't have to worry about her and Prince breeding. Prince is also fixed.


----------



## CCWelch (Mar 31, 2011)

I think she is getting very close, today she won't let me pick her up and she growled at me. Both things she has never done in the past. Usually she loves to be held.
Even though I do not plan on keeping her I have been calling her Sweetie so she at least thinks that she has a name.


----------



## rtvarnell (Apr 1, 2011)

Best wishes for you and your new babies.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't wait for pics!


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 2, 2011)

Pics will be coming soon!! I got my answer she had 3 kits yesterday. 2 are pink/white skin 1 is black. She is black.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 2, 2011)

OOOOOO congrats


----------



## 4kr (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 4, 2011)

Cannot wait to see what colors they end up!!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 5, 2011)

cute, congrats


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 5, 2011)

They are 5 days old today and starting to show their color...someone want to tell me what color the 'white skinned" ones will be? Their fur color is red on top of their head and back and kind of a light cream color everywhere else????Will post a photo in a few days when they get more fur.


----------



## SNM (Apr 5, 2011)

You can post pictures now and we can tell. Are they mixed breed?


----------



## LindyS (Apr 5, 2011)

Yay pics!!!!!!


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 5, 2011)

No, they are not mixed. Her brother is actually the buck that bred her. Here is her picture unfortunately I did not get a picture of her brother which is for the best, he looked horrible. He was missing half of his hair due to malnutrition.He had to be put down he was so bad.

Here she is before she gave birth, 2 and a half weeks of proper food and lots of love and attention made a huge difference in her appearance very fast.


----------



## 4kr (Apr 5, 2011)

Awe! She is pretty, it looks like her eyes are blue? Or maybe it's the lighting in the 3rd picture. Either way the babies and mom look healthy. Congrats!


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 6, 2011)

Here you go, any color guesses?


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 6, 2011)

*4kr wrote: *


> Awe! She is pretty, it looks like her eyes are blue? Or maybe it's the lighting in the 3rd picture. Either way the babies and mom look healthy. Congrats!


Thanks, she is cute, just not big enough for my operation. We raise meat rabbits. Her eyes are actually brown, it is the way the light is hitting them. These pics were taken on a day she was being antisocial just before her babies were born.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm so glad you got her. They mist have been horrible people to abuse these poor buns. Makes me sick. Atlease she ok.


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 6, 2011)

To me, the babies almost look like they're going to be harlequin. Any experienced breeders wanna offer their opinion? That's what they look like to me though with that black mottled through their fur. They're so cute!! And momma looks very healthy too!


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 26, 2011)

It has been a while since I put up pics, they are 3 weeks old in this pic. One has a bad eye infection so I do not have his photo here. He is at the vet...infection does not want to respond to any of the drugs.


----------



## massie777 (Apr 26, 2011)

aww they are very cute. The orange one does look harlequin. Where both parents lionheads?


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 26, 2011)

Parents were brother and sister and as far as I know they were full lionhead. As I said previously they came to me as a rescue. The brother had no fur left on him, his skin was dark so I think he had also been a black color. He was so bad he could no longer eat and anything we gave him just made him sicker. Fortunately we were able to save her and she was healthy enough in 2 weeks to have her kits.


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 26, 2011)

The third baby with the eye problems has a coat with a bit of a wave to it on his head. I find that very unusual. Hoping to get that eye problem cleared up soon. Been going on since his eyes opened a week and a half ago.


----------



## CCWelch (May 1, 2011)

If you look at the above pics you can see where momma was missing hair, her new hair came back in chocolate color...is this normal??
I have been told my 2 "orange" babies are chocolate torte?? Anyone care to comment....please?? They just do not look chocolate to me.


----------



## mistyjr (May 1, 2011)

Hmmm.! Maybe a fox? It does look orange,, Hmmm!


----------

